# TEAMSPEAK 3 Fehler



## Sauser (18. März 2013)

Hallo ,

Leider habe ich bisher im Internet nichts ueber mein Problem gefunden , darum frage ich hier einmal und mir kann einer weiterhelfen 

 Es geht darum bei TS Viewer den Fehlercode 2568 zu beseitigen!
Dazu muss ich unter Guest im fortgerschrichtenem Rechtesystem ein parr Rechte setzen damit der TS Server einer verbindung erlaubt. 
Unter :

Global -> Information  ( siehe angehängtes Bild)

ich will die rechte setzen und dann kommt der fehler :
 Skip Flag fuer die Gruppe aktiviert.

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln und hoffe einer weiss was zu tun ist. 



mit freundlichen gruessen 


Sauser


----------



## teamspeakcoach (19. März 2013)

Hallo Sauser,

Das ist der falsche User. Du musst dem QueryGuest die Rechte geben. Das kannst du nur wenn du als Query Admin eingeloggt bist, sonst siehst du die Gruppen nicht. Wenn du den Server irgendwo gemietet hast, muss das der Anbieter tun.

Schreib mich mal in Skype an, dann helfe ich dir gerne weiter: groemer.thomas

mfg Thomas


----------

